# Dodo Crystal Noir?



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Whats this then?

Is it really a dodo wax?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

From what I can glean, it's Crystal Cleans Crystal Noir. I think the "Dodo" and "Dodo Juice" words slip in as a bad association on one or two eBay traders.

Maybe it's another homebrew effort that Dodo Juice "juiced"?



... he also sells Dodo Juice, so maybe that's where the confusion slipped in.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, made exclusively for The Polishing Company or as a limited release to specific resellers.
Might be some tie in with the chap also doing something for charity in the ebay link as well.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting indeed! I'm guessing a Purple Haze made extra black. How can I resist. Yoink! Bought :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

PJS said:


> Yep, made exclusively for The Polishing Company or as a limited release to specific resellers.
> Might be some tie in with the chap also doing something for charity in the ebay link as well.


Nope, all wrong 

It's a wax we make for Richard at Crystal Clean as an exclusive wax for him. He's been a Dodo reseller since the early days and we developed this as a little 'one off' last year when we had a bit of time in the lab.

It's a recipe heavy in montan wax, the dark wax we use a much smaller amount of in Blue Velvet and Purple Haze. The recipe is similar in other ways to the top end stuff we do, like Supernatural, but it is a completely different recipe so no performance comparisons or claims can be easily made unless it gets tested vs other products.

So Dodo wax? Yes and no. Yes, we physically make it and we developed the recipe. No we don't sell it, we just supply it. It's a Crystal Clean product.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I hope to have it on my car by the end of the week ... looks intriguing. Cheers Dodo :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks :thumb:

I was brousing ebay for sample waxes and this popped up, might be worth a gamble!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

PJS said:


> Yep, made exclusively for The Polishing Company or as a limited release to specific resellers.
> Might be some tie in with the chap also doing something for charity in the ebay link as well.


nice dent at 20 secs


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Orca said:


> Interesting indeed! I'm guessing a Purple Haze made extra black. How can I resist. Yoink! Bought :thumb:


A nice review coming our way I hope:thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh yes ... as soon as it arrives, spritz down, Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite and the new wax. Expect the usual lampost shots 
I may even make a comparison with Kiwi brand shoe polish LOL


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Gosh! What fun ... without further ado let's have a look at this wax ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1672.jpg

Now that is black!!!
Let's poke a finger into it and see how it melts:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1673.jpg

It's a hard wax, somewhere between Purple Haze and Banana Armour in terms of solidity, but more like Purple Haze for the melting under body temperature.

On a pad?









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1675.jpg

Yep! That's black, alright!

Let's try it out ... I can think of no better candidate:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1678.jpg

... 50/50 with 3M tape:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1679.jpg

... and applied:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1681.jpg

... buffed and tape removed:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1683.jpg

Wow! Now that's quite a 50/50 

If I get chance, I'll pop down to my nearest NCP and take some multi-story glamour shots :lol:

Oh ... hang on ... CAR WAX!!! Doh! Trust me not to read the label :tumbleweed:

Okay, then ... before ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1669.jpg

... prepared with Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1670.jpg

... one coat on:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1676.jpg

Actually, the smear I have on the pad above is the amount I used on the car. It spreads VERY WELL indeed, much like Purple Haze. I evened it up afterwards into nice long stripes down the boot and left it to cure. The above picture is curing.

Buffed? Mmmmm ... that's dark!









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1684.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1686.jpg

It looked good after one coat and the darkening effects were certainly very present. After about half an hour curing (which gave me time to play with the residue on my old shoes), it came up really nice.

A good hour later, I buffed again and could see the pattern of my initial long stripes present after some further "outgassing".









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1689.jpg

Final shot?









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/crystal_noir/DSCF1690.jpg

I think a coat of Banana Armour on top would do it a world of good. As I said, it is between a soft and hard wax ... well, Dodo Jucie soft and hard wax, anyway. I'll no doubt pop something over the top tomorrow.

Fun? Yes.
Better than Purple Haze? Not sure.
Use again? Yes.
Buy again? No.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Good review, Orca. Love the shoe 50/50 - nice touch


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

While that little preview was a little mirth, it did actually show off the dyeing nature of the wax quite well.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Orca said:


> Interesting indeed! I'm guessing a Purple Haze made extra black. How can I resist. Yoink! Bought :thumb:


You just can't help yourself can you mate lol :thumb:

Let us know how it holds up...


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> It's a recipe heavy in montan wax, the dark wax we use a much smaller amount of in Blue Velvet and Purple Haze. The recipe is similar in other ways to the top end stuff we do, like Supernatural, but it is a completely different recipe so no performance comparisons or claims can be easily made unless it gets tested vs other products.


It didn't stay on the car long enough to check out how it lasts or what beading was really like - from a little rain it looked okay.

Now then ... could this be used in conjunction with Supernatural on my black car? I would be inclined to use it as the first layer, leave it a couple of hours and then go with a layer of Supernatural over the top for the glossy shine and good beading.

What are your thoughts, Dom?

What about "spit shining" (with chilled water) about half an hour after buffing off the residue of the Crystal Noir and applying a layer of Supernatural at that point? From memory, it did further cure like Supernatural and needed another couple of buffs.

My thoughts are that this would darken the paintwork and give some further depth with the Crystal Noir and get that superb glossiness from Supernatural. From a recipe point of view, if it is along the lines of Supernatural then it might well be a perfect partner - think Yin Yang with the colours of the waxes LOL.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The waxes will be compatible, so I don't see why they couldn't be layered with each other


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Orca said:


> think Yin Yang with the colours of the waxes LOL.


I can see a future "special edition" coming...........just like Austintacious!! :lol:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It occurred to me afterwards that a cleverly poured wax could be patterened as a Yin Yang. I wonder if it's possible, even.

Cheers, Dom. Compatibility wasn't so much under question but the order - I reckon colour charged down first and Supernatural over the top. I've just "juiced" the black 'vert, so that experiment will have to wait "2-3 months" :thumb:


----------

